
Department of Labor sues Oracle over discriminatory pay and hiring practices - flinner
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/18/department-of-labor-sues-oracle-over-discriminatory-pay-and-hiring-practices/
======
gnicholas
So they're accused of both (1) paying white males more than others and (2)
favoring Asian applicants over others.

The two claims are not conflicting, but if this is going to a jury it would be
a tough needle for the DoL to thread. The knee-jerk reaction (which is
sometimes determinative in jury trials) is that Oracle couldn't be favoring
both groups.

The DoL would want to show evidence that the first claim relates to non-
technical positions (where there are fewer Asians) and that the second claim
relates to technical positions (where there are more Asians).

Disclosures: I am a former lawyer and worked for Oracle a few years ago. While
not typically relevant, I'd also disclose here that I am an Asian/white male,
and I have no complaints about my pay at Oracle.

